

What Ostracism Really Means - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2013/02/what-ostracism-really-means.html

======
naftaliharris
One of the key tenets of liberal democracy is protecting the rights of
individuals, regardless of how popular they are. I don't like this idea at
all, even if it is only in jest.

